# Vi ci si



## Churchil

*Vi ci si*

Questa frase è un vero grattacapo per me: "_Vorrei che il palcoscenico fosse sotile come la corda di un funambolo affinché nessun inetto *vi ci si* arrischiasse sopra_"

Io la tradurrei così: "_Querría che el escenario fuese fino como la cuerda de un funámbulo para que ningún inepto se arriesgase a subirse encima de èl_."

Il "si" corrisponde allo spagnolo "se" riflessivo.

La complicazione viene con le particelle vi e ci. Il ci mi sembra che si metta dovuto all'impersonalizzazione della frase, giacché con un verbo riflessivo deve venir accompagnata dal "ci" (Oggigiorno ci si sposa di meno), ma il vi?, farebbe riferimento al palcoscenico?, ci sono più cose che si devano conoscere in rapporto a questa comparsa delle due particelle una dopo l'altra?

Ah, mi dimenticavo, la frase è di Giulio Federico Janni.


----------



## Spiritoso78

_"Vorrei che il palcoscenico fosse sot*t*ile come la corda di un funambolo affinché nessun inetto *vi ci si* arrischiasse sopra_"

Ciao,

sarebbecome dire: ... affinchè nessun inetto abbia accesso (al palcoscenico) per non farsi male.

vi: riferito al palcoscenico
ci: l'azione di avvicinarsi al palcoscenico
si: dal verbo arrischiar*si*


----------



## Neuromante

¿El verbo no sería "Quisiera"? En lugar de "Querría"


----------



## Pacalito

Salve,

Sarà una frase letterario-poetica.. però mi sembra che ci sia un "vi" o "ci" di troppo.
Sembra più semplice dire "ci si arrischiasse" o "vi si arrischiasse", in cui una delle due indica il luogo. Potrei dire "vi sono" e "ci sono" ma non credo si possa dire "vi ci sono"... O forse no?
Forse nella frase in questione ha un altro significato che non capisco, Spiritoso spiegami meglio  Sono curioso.


----------



## Pacalito

Neuromante said:


> ¿El verbo no sería "Quisiera"? En lugar de "Querría"




¿O mejor "me gustaría"? ME acuerdo de que mi profesora española me corregía siempre cuando decía "querría"...


----------



## Churchil

Neuromante said:


> ¿El verbo no sería "Quisiera"? En lugar de "Querría"



Forse ho sbagliato e non si può impiegare il verbo "_querer_" in condizionale in questo contesto. Certamente "_quisiera_" suona meglio, anche "_me gustaría_" suona meglio, ma ho giá detto che non ne sono sicuro.

Ah, Neuromante, per certo, per ritornarti il dettaglio meticoloso , nel thread di "_*El puto amo*_": non è _ideosincracia_ bensì "_idiosincrasia_", parola interessante al trattarsi di un falso amico poiché in italiano significa "ojeriza" (forte avversione per qualunque).

EDIT: grazie mille per le vostre risposte, compagni forumisti.


----------



## 0scar

_"para que ningún inepto se arriesgase a subirse encima de  a èl_." es mejor.


----------



## Mikdib13

Son d'accordo con Pacalito.
Mi sembra che *vi ci si *sia piuttosto ridondante in italiano. Senz'altro essendo una licenza letteraria (e qui citata testualmente mi sembra) non si puo' aver nulla da obiettare.
Tuttavia, ti faccio notare, Churchill, che nella lingua corrente per noi poveri mortali non-letterati, un "_affinché nessun inetto *ci si* arrischiasse sopra_" andra' benissimo.


Mik


----------



## Churchil

Mikdib13 said:


> Son d'accordo con Pacalito.
> Mi sembra che *vi ci si *sia piuttosto ridondante in italiano. Senz'altro essendo una licenza letteraria (e qui citata testualmente mi sembra) non si puo' aver nulla da obiettare.
> Tuttavia, ti faccio notare, Churchill, che nella lingua corrente per noi poveri mortali non-letterati, un "_affinché nessun inetto *ci si* arrischiasse sopra_" andra' benissimo.
> 
> 
> Mik



Lo supponevo, ma dovevo rassicurarmi. Grazie mille.


----------



## federicoft

Non sono d'accordo. Anzi direi che una frase senza 'vi ci si' sarebbe incompleta.

In questo caso si dice _vi ci si_ per evitare una ripetizione cacofonica di "ci" (_ci ci si_).

vi (sul palcoscenico)
ci (egli stesso)
si (se stesso)

Il "ci" non ha nessuna funzione grammaticale particolare, serve solo a dare ritmo alla frase.


----------



## Tizona

_Notammo che dietro gli stabbi il muro di cinta era più basso, sì che *vi ci si* poteva affaciare.
(Il nome de la rosa)_

Salve
Creo que es un caso parecido al del primer ejemplo y yo tampoco consigo verlo del todo: 
vi (sul muro)
ci (?)
si (affacciarsi)

¿Voy bien? ¿A qué sustituye este "ci"?
Grazie


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Tizona said:


> ¿Voy bien? ¿A qué sustituye este "ci"?
> Grazie


A nosotros, eran dos


----------



## Mister Draken

pepitoHorizonte said:


> A nosotros, eran dos



La frase original es: _Vorrei che il palcoscenico fosse sotile come la corda di un funambolo affinché nessun inetto *vi ci si* arrischiasse sopra_".

La frase es impersonal, no hay "nosotros".

"Vi" es de lugar (allí, en el escenario).

Y en el impersonal de verbo reflexivo se añade "ci".


----------



## Deep Spray

Quizá este hilo pueda ayudar, aunque es "solo italiano". Si entiendes lo que dicen, ahí también los usuarios explican muy claramente el tema
Vi ci si trovasse


----------



## Tizona

Mister Draken said:


> La frase original es: _Vorrei che il palcoscenico fosse sotile come la corda di un funambolo affinché nessun inetto *vi ci si* arrischiasse sopra_".


No.
La frase original a la que él responde es esta:


Tizona said:


> _Notammo che dietro gli stabbi il muro di cinta era più basso, sì che *vi ci si* poteva affaciare.
> (Il nome de la rosa)_


Y sí, son dos: Adso de Melk y Guillermo de Baskerville.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Deep Spray said:


> Quizá este hilo pueda ayudar, aunque es "solo italiano". Si entiendes lo que dicen, ahí también los usuarios explican muy claramente el tema


Sí, intentan explicarlo pero no me parece que haya una opinión compartida entre todos los usuarios.
Para Tizona: es Il nome *della *rosa.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Olaszinhok said:


> Sí, intentan explicarlo pero no me parece que haya una opinión compartida entre todos los usuarios.
> Para Tizona: es Il nome *della *rosa.


Salí mareado de ese hilo


----------



## Tizona

Olaszinhok said:


> Para Tizona: es Il nome *della *rosa.


Jijiji, sí, lo sé... me he liado (uno de mis libros favoritos)...   



pepitoHorizonte said:


> Salí mareado de ese hilo


Ya somos dos...


----------

